# Problems since server move



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi

Ever since the server move I have been unable to enter text in the main body text (what I'm typing in just now) but I can enter text in the Title box (above).

This only happens on Safari for iPhone/iPad, and never happened to me before the server move :S Perhaps just a coincidence

On an unrelated matter, whenever I try to create a new thread via the UKMuscle iPhone app, the app crashes.

Just thought you'd like to know


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for letting me know.

Regarding the Safari issue, you may need to live with that one a little longer until the next forum update (which will fix a few problems) or the next update for Safari. Alternatiely you could use a different web browser?

The iPhone App issue will be fixed soon.

L


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I have one as well.

When using the pound sign, the forum software auto corrects it to a question mark.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> I have one as well.
> 
> When using the pound sign, the forum software auto corrects it to a question mark.


yeh thats getting pretty annoying when reading threads now lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dazzza said:


> I have one as well.
> 
> When using the pound sign, the forum software auto corrects it to a question mark.


Trying to solve that one at the moment - thanks!


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Regarding the Safari issue, you may need to live with that one a little longer until the next forum update (which will fix a few problems) or the next update for Safari. Alternatiely you could use a different web browser?
> 
> ...


No prob. Quick update: Safari issue seems to have resolved itself!


----------

